# Bucks horn broke off at skull



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

Awhile back we had a very nice boer buck. One day i went out to feed them and found him covered in blood, him and the ram had been fighting and his horn broke off at the skull. So we then put him in a pen and he was in tremendous pain, just viberating from it. We gave him our strongest pain killer, but the next day he died. I was reasearching about it. But i couldnt find the answer i wanted to why he would die? I understand it was like a hole in his skull, but could anyone tell me if he had any chance at living?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Not enough information. Could be shock. Could be infection, that would be pretty fast. Could be he sustained other injuries in the fight. Could be he lost too much blood to recover from. Shaking with pain makes me think probably shock or secondary injuries. Did you take a temp or do any other treatment? That might help narrow it down.


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

No we never. I do know that he did loos a lot of blood and that he did look to be in shock. We also gave him a shot to help with the shock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It could of been anything.

As mentioned shock, bleeding too much.

Head trauma of any kind, can be critical, a small piece of horn lodged into the skull unseen can be devastating too.


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you think he could have survived? Because i read an article online and her buck lived.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, goats can survive breaking a horn off, but rarely on their own. You've got to stop the bleeding asap, typically give antibiotic, and protect them from reinjuring it or infecting it while it heals. Plus monitor for infection, shock, going off feed, etc. I've seen pictures of wild goats with only one horn, so it's theoretically possible for them to survive on their own, but the odds are against it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of goats do survive a broken horn. But you would need to know blood loss and if he took other hard hits that may have caused internal injuries.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've known many goats who have broken off horns and survived, some by themselves, others with treatment. The big thing is to get the bleeding under control and keep the hole from getting debris in it. Treat for shock with warm IV fluids if you can. Bandage the head so that the hole is covered and change the dressing every other day or so. Watch for any sign of infection and treat asap.


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

We did treat asap. We got it to slow down bleeding and bandaged the hole. He was given pain killers and shots for shock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

I am sorry you lost him, you just never know how severe it is and how the animal reacts.
Sounds like you did all the right things, please don't blame yourself. It can happen that we lose them, no matter how hard we try unfortunately.


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thankyou. He was a nice buck to loose


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, sounds like either shock or internal damage. You did what you could!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

